# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  سئوال در خصوص فریم ورک لاراول

## blognevis

سلام

یک روت نوشتم با ادرس ها مقدار دهی میشه . کد زیر یک ارائه را بر اساس مقدار دهی پر میکنه

حالا میخوام یکی از اندیس ها ارائه را حذف کنم . باز باید یک کد دیگه بنویسم ولی نمیدونم چگونه کد اولی و دومی را به هم ربط بدهم که اولی بعتوان مرجع برای مابقی کد ها بشه تا کد های دیگه بتوانند از ارایه کم کنند یا نمایش دهند یا کلا ارائه را خالی کنند

تشکر بابت راهنمایی

Route::get('/add/{number1}', function($item) {
            $items = Session::get('items', array());
            $items[] = $item;
            Session::put('items', $items);
            print_r($items);
        });

----------


## blognevis

من برای حذف یک خانه ارایه باید کدی مثل زیر را بنویسم درسته ؟ ولی چگونه ارائه را در اینجا صدا بزنم که کد زیر عمل کنه
Route::get('/del/{number1}', function($item) {
            $items[$item] = "";
            print_r ($items);
        });

----------


## blognevis

کسی اطلاع نداره ؟

----------

